# what can I get for 1,000 bucks?



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys I know you have probably been asked this about 300 times, but I finally came up with about a thousand bucks and I was wondering if you think I can get a good set up for this amount of money. I am thinking I am getting a 22-250 and have done a little research but was wondering if you guys think it's possible to get a good gun and scope for around 1,000, give or take a couple hundred. Just having to pass up too many shots with the old 30-30, time to upgrade. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Savage, Remington, Ruger, all are good. Go try them and see what fits you best and what you like about each. .22-250 is great. I shoot a .243 with 70 grain bullets for yotes. If want I can use 100 grainers for deer then. Remember the glass you put on top is as important or more important than the gun itself(IMO). Stick with a nikon, luepold or the like. Life time warranties are always good. Something in the 4-12x50 or so is a good place to start.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nothing wrong with a 22-250, except the price of factory ammo. Like mentioned a 243 would be a cheaper alternative, also a 223. Both are very easy to find store bought ammo for. I run a 3-9x40 Simmons on my 243, never had any problems. $1000 should get you a decent gun, and Savage makes a combo for under that, you can always upgrade the glass


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

the more and more i look into this, the more and more i think maybe i should get a .223. i read most of the ".223 vs 22-250" thread on here and it seemed like it was pretty even between everyone, and some people really had some strong opinions about it. i will keep looking and see what else i can come up with. i just wanna make sure i get a good scope to top off the gun, but i really don't know a ton about scopes. so far it looks like some scopes are 100 bucks, and some are 5,000. quite the swing in price range


----------



## RaBiD (Sep 17, 2009)

If you're hunting the open plains of North Dakota I find it to be a complete advantage of shooting a .22-250! I would really look into a SAVAGE, TIKKA, or Stevens. Last year I did extensive research on what .22-250 to buy, and with approximately the same budget as you. I narrowed my search down to a Savage or a Tikka. I wanted the most accuracy and best trigger for the least amount of dollars. Savages are priced good and if you hand load, you can get amazing 1/4 MOA groupings if you create the right bullet/powder charge combination. They consistently shoot under 1 inch groups with almost any ammunition. I've tested three personally last year that my brother purchased. They all shot easily under 1 inch groups at 100 yards. Lots of other people also claim that Savage has the best out of the box accuracy. TIKKA also has a good reputation for having out of the box accuracy. They have a 1 MOA guarantee and they have an amazingly smooth bolt opperation. After physically picking up both a Savage and a Tikka, the Tikka felt better in my hands, which is why I purchased it. Tikka doesn't have the accutrigger like Savages, but it does have a very crisp clean trigger. My suggestion would be to go to the store and see what feels good in your hands when you shoulder it. See how you like the bolt opperation on the guns, the weight, the balance of the gun, and how it shoulders. I would buy whatever personally fits you the best. Good luck on your purchase! I hope some of the information I gave helped in your tough decision.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Johny. its easy to fall into the trap that you need to spend alot to get a good outfit. not true. first off, i'd buy new if your not familiar with gun's. unless you know firearms, you may get a lemon if you get a used one. there are a few quaility shooters out there you can get from 300-500$. they may not be the facniest but a good shooter is all you really need for coyotes. i will say savage(stevens) rifles are $ for $ the best bang for the buck. then there are marlins,remingtons,tikka,rugers. that can be had for around 500. as for scopes, there really is no need for the size you mentioned for coyotes. stick with a 3x9 x40 and you'll do just fine. you can get a good leoupold for about 225.00. also, i'd stick with a .223 for the caliber.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

im glad i posted this thread, i am getting a lot of good input from you guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Choose the caliber you can afford to shoot the most (If $ is an issue). Trigger time is widely overlooked.

Brand of rifle? The only names I trust are Savage and Remington. Savage makes Stevens so I trust that name too. Savage cost less than Remington and Stevens cost less than Savage. Ultimately it's up to you but make sure you do the proper research.

Dont make an impulse buy and end up with a heavy barreled 220 swift just cause the gun shop you're browsing in happened to have one and you've always wanted one even though you're unemployed and already have a .223 that works just fine like a budy just did :shake:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Remington 700 SPS Stainless 22-250 ($610)
Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 Mil Dot ($440)
Harris Swivel Bipod ($110)

You said give or take a couple hundred......This may very well be my next set up. My brother just shot his new rifle (the same as above) last weekend and he was shooting right at 1 MOA, at 100 yards with factory ammo. Also, this was his first time shooting a rifle right handed, as he is left handed but right eye dominant, and just made the switch to shooting right handed.....I'd say it's a shooter. Of course, with a little more practice shooting right handed, and once/if he works up some reloads for it and either does some stock work or swap, it will only improve.

I was impressed!!!!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

a tikka t3 lite stainless in 22-250. i just bought one 2 weeks ago and finally got it sighted in yesterday. is a nice looking, accurate, gun with a very crisp trigger


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

308 said:


> a tikka t3 lite stainless in 22-250. i just bought one 2 weeks ago and finally got it sighted in yesterday. is a nice looking, accurate, gun with a very crisp trigger


X2 I like mine.


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.legacysports.com/products/ho ... pepkg.html or http://www.legacysports.com/products/ho ... pepkg.html

and this is just me though


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

my buddy just bought a tikka stainless t3 in 22-250 ($625 at scheels) and a burris 4.5-14 ballistic plex ($260 new on ebay) so his bill was $885. He shot a 3 shot group at 100yrds that was just under .25 inches. He can't wait for some decent weather to go calling!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard good things about Tikkas. I really like my Weatherby Vanguard in 223. I think I might trade my Ruger 243 for another Vanguard in that caliber this summer.

Anybody want to buy a Ruger 243? :lol:


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

I was looking on the 24hourcampfire forum and see a guy has a NIB Thompson Center Icon 22-250 for $675 shipped. That's good price for an American made rifle and TC has a great warranty. Anyway for $1000 you should be able buy a top notch set up. Just buy something that fits "YOU". Good luck


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

i have a remington 700 bdl .223. had a leaupold 3-9x40 vxII on it but it went to heck. so i bought a cheap barska varmint 6-24x44 ($70.00) has mildots. shot a new load with it last weekend. 55g v-max w/ 25g h335. shot 1/4"- 3/8" at t the most. i have alot of rounds through it and still shoots great. ammos cheap, no recoil. good gun i think i paid like $1200 for gun, leaupold scope, harris bipod, sling, scope rings, and rail.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

You can get an AR Bushmaster 223 with a Nikon Coyote Style scope for around $1200.00 or a real nice 308 bolt action with same scope. The NIKON Coyote scope is awesome. I will never use another scope for yotes. The view you get will assist you in picking up the yote early and they have a special covering over the scope that keeps it from glaring in the sun. Yotes see that reflection when the sun is up in the morning. The scope is important but you do not have to spend a fortune. I got mine for $285.00 and placed it on my bushmaster.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well as far as scopes go i think i have narrowed it down between a leupold v-x3, and a nikon monarch. still haven't decided on a gun yet. one gun that did catch my attention was the savage model 10 predator series in white camo. for caliber i have definitely decided to go with a .223. i went to a local sporting goods store and priced ammo, and not only was there a larger selection of ammo, but like a lot of guys told me it was much cheaper. remington also has a couple guns i was interested in. back to the scopes i have read several reviews on both the leupold, and the monarch and it seems like the leupold gets the thunbs up, however i wasn't able to find nearly as many reviews on the leupold as not as many people have bought them, or the people that do buy them for some reason don't post reviews. the biggest gripe with the nikon monarch was that it would lose its zero for apparently no reason, and a few guys said the construction of the monarch was questionable(things starting to get loose and wiggle around and such). i really appreciate all of the posts you guys put on here for me, and i have researched a lot based on the information provided by your posts. i am obviously going to be spending a little more than i had originally intended, however this is a big purchase for me and i can't tell you the number of times i have kicked myself in the a$$ after making a large purchase and skimping on a couple things to get the price down. ideally i would like to find a gun around 500 bucks, and i am really leaning towards savage because of the great things i have heard about the accu trigger. keep the input coming as i am sure there are a lot of great products i have overlooked.


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

check out Howa man. I have a howa 1500 in .223 that i just love. Accurate out as far as i ever want to shoot, and not too fussy about what you feed it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Crazycowboy said:


> check out Howa man. I have a howa 1500 in .223 that i just love. Accurate out as far as i ever want to shoot, and not too fussy about what you feed it.


+1 I have the Weatherby Vanguard which are basically the same rifle.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

for $1000 you can either buy a gun OR a scope if you want something nice. i have shot many different brands of scopes and once you shoot a swarovski you will never go back to anything. nikon are one of the worst scopes you will buy. go to the gun shop and look across the entire building through several brands of scopes and see what you can read something as far away as possible with. leupold is far superior to nikon. you would be an idiot to spend less on the scope than the gun. look into the swarovski Z6 and you will not be dissapointed. as for a gun go with a .223, 5.56 or .204 in a AR-15 platform. DPMS makes some great guns for right around $1000 and they will hold some tight groups out to the farthest distance you will effectively make a kill shot


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

carp_killer said:


> for $1000 you can either buy a gun OR a scope if you want something nice. i have shot many different brands of scopes and once you shoot a swarovski you will never go back to anything. nikon are one of the worst scopes you will buy. go to the gun shop and look across the entire building through several brands of scopes and see what you can read something as far away as possible with. leupold is far superior to nikon. you would be an idiot to spend less on the scope than the gun. look into the swarovski Z6 and you will not be dissapointed. as for a gun go with a .223, 5.56 or .204 in a AR-15 platform. DPMS makes some great guns for right around $1000 and they will hold some tight groups out to the farthest distance you will effectively make a kill shot


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Putting a Swaro Z6 on an AR 223 or 204????????............Some may consider that idiotic!!!!!!!!!!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/ caliber 243

Light seeker XL
http://www.pentaxsportoptics.com/huntin ... ightseeker XL

 Al


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

If your going to be hunting at night under the moon I would get the .223. I have a Tikka 22-250 and love it, but it is almost impossible to keep the scope on the animal when you shoot. The .223 definitely has an advantage there.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

laugh all you want. its a hell of a nice scope. cant shoot at something you cant see clearly


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO, the only reason, I mean the ONLY reason to shoot a .223 over a .22-250 is cheaper ammo for a factory shooter.

If you reload, or plan to reload, absolutely go with the .22-250. If factory ammo costs arent an issue, go with the .22-250.

If you hunt open country coyotes, the benefits of the .22-250 (or a .243) quickly start to pay for themselves.

Im a remington man, currently shooting an SPS. The important components (action, barrel, trigger) are all solid. The stock is a bit cheap, but this can be easily fixed or replaced as time/money allow. Pair it up with a Nikon or Leupold scope, some leupold rings and base, and youll have a solid shooter.

Keep your eyes open on the used racks too. Tough to beat a lightly used Rem 700 BDL in .22-250.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

carp_killer said:


> laugh all you want. its a hell of a nice scope. cant shoot at something you cant see clearly


Maybe you should get your eyes checked.

For practical ranges of a .223 or .204 you could get by with a Tasco! :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> carp_killer said:
> 
> 
> > laugh all you want. its a hell of a nice scope. cant shoot at something you cant see clearly
> ...


 :rollin:

yup


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i will say that my eyes work pretty well. i will also say that in our sage country a coyote blends in extremely well. i never believed i would ever buy a top end scope. for my long range rifle i broke down and bought a nightforce nxs. now i want another. problem is that a nightforce tactical represents nearly 10% of my annual income. is it really worth it? absolutely. i often scope out the country side when i am done calling. it is common for me to spot a coyote at a distance of 4 miles. then i know which way to head next. don't give me a safety lecture on that either. when the gun is de-cocked and you are 30-60 miles from the nearest human being, not much to worry about. i have also shot coyotes in very low light and could see them plainly. that adds an extra dog or two. i am fortunate enough to have a great amount of time to hunt. bird hunting and coyote hunting are #1 for my outdoor passions. i hate being indoors. so i get my money's worth out of such equipment. i build a real nice rifle every so often too. until recently, the furs always paid for the equipment in the first season or so. anyway, back to the original purpose of this thread. guns: 223 or 22-250 is great. if you are hunting wooded country, the 22-250 is kind of wasted potential. if you do see some open country, it has some advantages. for brands i like remington the most, ruger the least. i used to do a lot of bedding jobs and the ruger is a joke with that angled screw. it binds the action. that doesn't help accuracy. not much metal in the action either. a stiffer action helps accuracy, especially if it has to hold up a heavy barrel. howa? i owned a 22-250 and a 204. i had a love/ hate relationship there. pillar bed one and it will shoot great, my 204 was a 1/4 moa gun after bedding and lengthening the magazine internals (so i could seat bullets out to the rifling). howa triggers are 100% turd though. 2 options-aftermarket trigger (more $) or a trigger job (if you can actually find a gunsmith willing to remove the necessary material). i did my own trigger work. the newer type trigger took 2 hours to perfect, but the result was great. the problem is that you can't remove enough "creep" with the factory screw. the trigger piece itself actually will stop against the safety lever's cross pin. not cool. by time you add a better trigger, the howa costs as much as the remington. i would still consider another one though. of course remington's new trigger is not what it should be either. lawyers and manufacturing shortcuts have eliminated the odds that we will see anything great in that department. savages are cobby looking affairs, but they do shoot well. the money saved on a savage could be applied to a better scope too. nikon gets bashed a bit, however the monarch line up is very good. the cheaper stuff i can't vouch for. leupold and burris both offer good investments too. the best tasco has to offer is not bad, but with that money you could move up to better. bushnell generally sucks in all ways, but the elite 4200 and 6500 stuff is actually real good. go figure. for the best you could buy for $1000, i would look into a used gun and scope combo. check the bore with a scope to make sure it is not shot out. if the bolt shows very little wear, then not many rounds have likely passed through. used scopes usually sell for low value so a combo like that can save you a lot of cash. a remington with a vx-3 leupold will often sell for close to what the gun alone would cost new. a used light benchrest gun is a great option too if you don't mind a 22 br or similar cartridge. once a target rifle starts shooting "only" 1/4 moa it gets rebarreled or replaced. whatever you choose, get good scope mounts. i used to prefer leupold style windage adjustable bases, but don't trust them anymore. the fewer things that can shift on you gun, especially after a fall on a snowy hillside, the better. a real bargain in a super tough mount is the millet tactical set. a little more than standard mounts but a fraction of what leupold, badger, and nightforce tac mounts run. let us know what you get. you must be pretty excited, it's not every day you get to make such a purchase. :thumb:


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

My set up:

Remington 700 VSLH (LH = Left-handed) -$700
Leopold 4x12x50 scope -$400
Custom Timney Trigger (this trigger makes this gun amazing) -$200
Handloading shell and dropping a yote at 400 yards -Priceless


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i think i opened the door to fate with that snowy hillside comment. the next day i bit the dust, snow dust that is, just below a cliff. i had the gun across my back on the sling and went down pretty hard on it. that hard crust snow is a little tricky at a 65 degree angle! any way i did not worry about it till the next coyote i shot. shot placement was off a little. so i set up a target and measured 100 yards off and set my dial for 100. i was 2 inches left and 1/2 inch low. lesson? no matter how good equipment is, mounts can shift ever so slightly if 212 pounds lands on them! and always carry some means of making a target in your truck.
i also thought of your query while in the sporting goods store tuesday evening. howa has a decent scope/ rifle combo for around $600. buy a real trigger, bed the action/ free float the barrel (generously if you use a bipod!) and you are good to go. the howa i had in 22-250 performed real well, especially for the price.


----------

